# EPSON WF-7110 print issues



## raggamuffin (Sep 16, 2015)

Sorry this is a long one, so bear with me please. lol

I purchased an Epson WF-7110 printer on 30th May 2017 to replace my 3 year old and end of life WF-7015. The 7110 was listed and sold as a sublimation bundle on ebay (UK), i.e with inks, CISS system, paper, the works.

The item was obviously dropped in transit, the packaging was burst open and various peripheral items were missing, though the printer itself visually looked ok. The delivery driver noted the packaging was burst at delivery, so the wife signed for it. I wouldn't have but there we go. 

I contacted the seller to inform them within an hour of delivery (I wasn't at home when it was delivered) and they sent replacements for the stuff that was missing, not a word about not using the printer or returning it. I lost 5 days production with all the too-ing and fro-ing, so not a great start but these things happen.

As stated the printer had one of those generic CISS system supplied with it and I set it up exactly as the vendors video on Youtube directed me to. Just a hint of play in the ink supply lines and the stay bar for these set in the correct position so the print head glided perfectly between stop positions. The machine seemed to work fine and after a few duff prints while the ink came through properly print quality was excellent.

I'm not what you'd call a heavy user of these machines, so the first low ink for black warning came up on the 19th June and it immediately stopped printing out black ink although the other colours printed fine. I contacted the seller who informed me you can't reset the CISS system until the black ink has run out, so had to run head cleans in an effort to clear the issue. That didn't work so I purchased genuine Epson cartridges and printed out sheets with a block of black design on them. It took about 10 sheets and a further three head cleans to get it printing black ink. I then installed a second (different manufacturer) CISS system from the original printer supplier and it appeared to run fine for the week before I went on holiday.

Returned from my break and the machine started printing normally when put back into service. That lasted about a week, then the black refused to print again (no low ink warning this time). Stuck the genuine Epson cartridges back in and ran a few head cleans, back to printing perfectly. In desperation to get orders out I bought individual refill cartridges, filled them with the Foto-Rite ink the printer supplier had sent me and it ran spot on. Really sharp prints and great depth to the black when heat pressed onto shirts.

Come the next low ink warning (black again), the machine spat its dummy, no black printing out. I ran two cleaning cycles and printed out the black blocks again until the replace cartridge warning came up (what a waste of ink and paper that is but it's the only thing that works.) Contacted the seller again and since then I've had to read what are quite laughable statements along the lines that there is nothing wrong with the printer, I'm wrecking it by doing too many head cleans (it's had nine in total plus the ones it does itself) and now my individual cartridges are to blame, despite the fault being present long before I installed them.

I should add at this stage that the machine seems to like running head cleaning cycles all by itself, frequently and they take in excess of 20 minutes each time. My old 7015 did head cleans in under 90 seconds every other week. This 'thing' does them once a day, sometimes twice and I only print out 10 or so A3 sheets a day at most. Normal or another fault symptom? Who knows? The seller seems to think it's normal behaviour. I think it's excessive, extremely inconvenient and will fill the waste ink chamber in next to no time, it's 10% full already after 200 prints.

Anyway, after repeated emails I was offered a repair but the turnaround is four weeks and it wouldn't be picked up until the 18th of August at the earliest (this was still in late July mind). Obviously I can't do without a printer for over a month, so I refused as I am entitled to do under the Purchase of Goods Act 2015 (four weeks is too long, causes considerable inconvenience, etc, etc).

Now got the guy insisting I don't use the machine, which would mean I can't work. So I've had to buy another one, exactly the same model Epson as I've purchased loads of refill cartridges for this type (and will be going back to using Subli-Sharp ink on this new one. He'll never see another penny in sales from me.).

So onto the question .........at last. lol Has anyone had issues running CISS systems or individual refill cartridges with sublimation ink in an Epson WF-7110? Especially the refill cartridges and the black ink refusing to print as soon as the ink low warning comes up? And it being a complete b*stard to get it running again? Last time took me 4 hours to get the black ink printing properly. I was ready to kill someone that day. Raging. lol

I think the seller is full of **it and the machine was damaged when it was dropped in carriage. Whether it's software or hardware related I don't really care, it doesn't work as it should. I just need to know if anyone has had an issue with black ink supply on a WF-7110 that has done less than 200 prints total? All the other colours run fine and there hasn't been an issue with low ink warnings on them, they keep on printing fine until empty and replacement is straight forward, it's just the black supply that is a problem. My gut says the print head is damaged from the impact when dropped or the hardware inside the printer is faulty. Either way I'm 100% certain it's not the refill cartridges at fault as I've used this brand for 3 years without issue in the 7015 and the problem happened long before I installed them. He's just trying to wriggle out of his responsibilities and blaming everyone but himself and his courier. The printer is a dog.

Any confirmation these printers run fine on refill cartridges would be a big help as this will have to be dealt with by Trading Standards sadly. He knows he doesn't have a leg to stand on but he's being a grade 1 d*ck about it. I wouldn't bother dealing with him and put it down to experience if it was something at a tenner but this pig of a machine cost me £250. B*ll*cks to losing that much. It's not happening.

Thanks in advance.
Alan


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

contact cobraink on the web..the deal with the 7110 etc .I just picked up a wf7610 printer and will be buying the refill carts and a tank system for it ..I have always use pigment inks and never had a problem etc.


----------



## raggamuffin (Sep 16, 2015)

pippin decals said:


> contact cobraink on the web..the deal with the 7110 etc .I just picked up a wf7610 printer and will be buying the refill carts and a tank system for it ..I have always use pigment inks and never had a problem etc.


I've not had a single reply on any of the printing forums from anyone having issues with black ink refusing to print out when the low warning comes on, so it looks like it doesn't happen unless a courier dropped your printer in transit. 

I started printing with the replacement I bought today and it printed out fine from the first print using individual refill cartridges and Subli-Sharp ink. The last 7110 took about 10 or so prints for the black to come through properly, so looks like I've gotten a damaged/faulty unit from the original supplier. Black is much deeper with the Subli-Sharp ink and matches what I was getting from my old WF-7015, so looks like his ink isn't the best either. I wasn't sure with it being a new and different printer but outputs are back to the standard I was getting from the 7015 before I bought this damaged 'thing'.

Utter ball ache having to go down the legal route to get my money back when he is fully aware he doesn't have a leg to stand on regarding sales law in the UK. I even typed out the relevant sections of the law to him and how 'considerable inconvenience' means 4 weeks turnaround to inspect it is unacceptible. I'll get my money back eventually and he'll get a printer returned that he can shove right up where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## B Boehme (Apr 24, 2018)

I got mine about 3 weeks ago. Hooked it up printed great. Then went to print a couple days later and it started printing black as redish. Cleaned the print heads, no change. Said it needed a firmware upgrade. Well since I did the firmware upgrade it won't print a anything. Runs like it's printing but paper is blank.


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

B Boehme said:


> I got mine about 3 weeks ago. Hooked it up printed great. Then went to print a couple days later and it started printing black as redish. Cleaned the print heads, no change. Said it needed a firmware upgrade. Well since I did the firmware upgrade it won't print a anything. Runs like it's printing but paper is blank.



Do you use the original inks and cartridges?


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

When printing transfers on the epson wf 7XXX series, We always print on paper type : presentation paper matte . We get good results like that.


----------



## B Boehme (Apr 24, 2018)

no using sublimation ink


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

B Boehme said:


> no using sublimation ink


Sublimation ink looks wrong until it is heat pressed the color will change.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

B Boehme said:


> I got mine about 3 weeks ago. Hooked it up printed great. Then went to print a couple days later and it started printing black as redish. Cleaned the print heads, no change. Said it needed a firmware upgrade. Well since I did the firmware upgrade it won't print a anything. Runs like it's printing but paper is blank.


you never do firmware update...that's how epson fights against non-original cartridges.


----------



## FellowshipDesign (Apr 13, 2018)

I have the Epson WF7710 and bought a CISS system from inkproducts using their sublimation ink. For a while it worked great. The colors are vibrant and very bright. Then I got the error message that the ink cartridges are not compatible. Saddly, inkproducts do not respond when contacted. I played with the system and finally got it to work again.

Foolishly I bought refill ink for this sysm from inkproducts even after this fiasco.

Anyway, I am running another job and in the middle of it got that same error message. I checked the Epson website, I've reached out to inkproducts but still no results. So, now I am stuck because I really need to finish this job and I'm on a timeline. 

I am asking for help from more expereinced members on this forum. Do I just get abandon this Epson printer and perhaps get another one, or do I find another CISS ink supplier like maybe Cobra since I've read here that many use their products/inks. I know that Epson printers use a chip system (against the Law) to force us to use their propriatary ink and cartridges. What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

FellowshipDesign said:


> I have the Epson WF7710 and bought a CISS system from inkproducts using their sublimation ink. For a while it worked great. The colors are vibrant and very bright. Then I got the error message that the ink cartridges are not compatible. Saddly, inkproducts do not respond when contacted. I played with the system and finally got it to work again.
> 
> Foolishly I bought refill ink for this sysm from inkproducts even after this fiasco.
> 
> ...


You will get a "non genuine" ink message, it is just a nag screen, you can just click ok thru the screens and safely ignore the warning messages. But it will still accept the carts, just you won't have ink status indication until the Epson firmware thinks it's completely out, then you have to reset the carts.


----------



## FellowshipDesign (Apr 13, 2018)

Yeah thanks. I wish it was that simple I probably would not have posted here if it was. The issue is that I can not move past that error. It tells me to turn off the printer and turn it back on. So I do, but its just a cycle. So no its not as simple as just ignoring that error message. I've even removed the ink and reinserted them to see ifd that works, it doesnt.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

FellowshipDesign said:


> Yeah thanks. I wish it was that simple I probably would not have posted here if it was. The issue is that I can not move past that error. It tells me to turn off the printer and turn it back on. So I do, but its just a cycle. So no its not as simple as just ignoring that error message. I've even removed the ink and reinserted them to see ifd that works, it doesnt.


if original carts work and non original carts don't it's you and your firmware update. Try to reverse it if you can if that is the case. I was reading somewhere it can be done.

or in my logic you need new non original carts which were made date after that firmware update.


----------



## FellowshipDesign (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks seacookie I'll look into that.


----------



## bigkev0077 (Feb 28, 2019)

Can someone please help we have been using the wf7710 for awhile now no problems,but of late we have been getting black or red on the sides of the paper can you please help.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Sounds like you may have gunk around your printhead and it is slightly striking the edges of your paper leaving the deposit on the edges.


----------



## goprinters2 (Feb 17, 2021)

raggamuffin said:


> Sorry this is a long one, so bear with me please. lol
> 
> I purchased an Epson WF-7110 printer on 30th May 2017 to replace my 3 year old and end of life WF-7015. The 7110 was listed and sold as a sublimation bundle on ebay (UK), i.e with inks, CISS system, paper, the works.


I am Here To Solve Your Queries With This Blog.
*Epson printer not printing clearly*


----------

